# Pinnacle Tower - Dubai Marina



## Lili_AL (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, 

I got a nice opportunity in Pinnacle Tower in Dubai Marina with appartment facing Marina. But in this building appartments seem to be quite cheap. Is there a reason? Does someone know the building/life here? Is swimmingpull ok? AC working? Herad so many rumors about different Marina buildings, so am a bit frustrated now  

Please advice!


----------



## Lili_AL (Mar 5, 2012)

Lili_AL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a nice opportunity in Pinnacle Tower in Dubai Marina with appartment facing Marina. But in this building appartments seem to be quite cheap. Is there a reason? Does someone know the building/life here? Is swimmingpull ok? AC working? Herad so many rumors about different Marina buildings, so am a bit frustrated now
> 
> Please advice!


I wet to see the tower so now know the answer.

The apparment was with Amazing view - full Marina and sea, and good price - 55000. But both bathroom and kitchen were flooded (of course agent said it will be repared). Windows were all dusty, seems like they never were washed.

Swimmingpool area floor was smelling bad, as if someone drown in there and swimmingpool is blocked under 2 low floors, so no sun and noisy.

Maintenance seems to be a problem...

Definitely a NO.


----------



## as02 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Marina Pinnacle*

Any more reviews on Marina? We just relocated to Dubai and are looking out for houses. Would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks,
AS


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

as02 said:


> Any more reviews on Marina? We just relocated to Dubai and are looking out for houses. Would appreciate any feedback.
> 
> Thanks,
> AS


If you mention your budget range you will get many more reviews accordingly. As marina has myriad options .


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Torch tower in Marina in nice!


----------

